# PE-Design Font Help



## tranzient (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi there all.......looking for some help. I am assisting my local Dry Cleaner who does name tapes, and they do ALOT of the Military tapes and repairs for the troops. They have a Brother machine and PE Design, but dont have the correct fonts...... They are looking for FONT 76 in PE Design NEXT, or a similar font BLOCK TEXT etc....does anyone have PE Design, can send a font file.....They dont have a lot of money, but just need one font......They are willing to pay for the time....... Let me know.....really appreciate it.

Its the Font for name tapes for soldier uniforms ie:
US MARINES


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

My understanding is you want someone to send you this font digitized and ready to use? Is that correct? Do you know what the going rate is for digitizing? Just sharing the font is illegal if I am not mistaken. Have you checked some of the sites to see what it would cost to buy the font already done?


----------



## tranzient (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi Jean, thanks...... I really dont know, Im just posing the question and looking for help. I know the full program is about 1000.00, but they just need the one font to plug into their program.....and not sure where to go. Rate for digitizing, I really dont know, legal - not sure. I am just asking around. Maybe someone can digitize a font and plug it in, not sure. I bet they would pay 100.00 for just the font if it worked....... but maybe there is a site that sells them or can help??...... again, im not sure, just looking for info.




jean518 said:


> My understanding is you want someone to send you this font digitized and ready to use? Is that correct? Do you know what the going rate is for digitizing? Just sharing the font is illegal if I am not mistaken. Have you checked some of the sites to see what it would cost to buy the font already done?


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

There are sites that sell fonts. Check out five star fonts, embroidery library.com embroidery designs.com to name a few. There may be some listed in the preferred vendors list at the right. Predigitized fonts are available. Some of them offer them in sizes. Some of the sites allow you to buy one letter at a time. Good luck.


----------



## NavyGuy (May 26, 2011)

BES Lettering is a cheaper alternative to an upgrade to Next and does a great job with lettering.


----------



## Riph (Jan 11, 2011)

PE design Next can use Truetype fonts. Buy the truetype font, it may not require a digitized font to do your project.


----------



## tranzient (Jun 7, 2011)

thanks RIph. They are using PE Design 6.0 v, can you download true type fonts and load those into PE Design??



Riph said:


> PE design Next can use Truetype fonts. Buy the truetype font, it may not require a digitized font to do your project.


----------



## Riph (Jan 11, 2011)

Sorry, I don't know about the previous versions, I started using PE Design Next about 5 months ago, and haven't used the older versions. You might try the PE Design Group on Yahoo Groups, there are knowledgeable people there. 

Link: PE-Design : Group for all users of the PE-Design / P


----------

